

Making Your Forms Auto-Focus with Rails - pius
http://buildingbrowsergames.com/2008/09/03/making-your-forms-auto-focus-ruby-on-rails/

======
sqs
OK, this is a nice effect, but does anyone really not know how to implement
it? Also, the code s/he gives will erase any other code set to execute when
the page loads (check the comments for the right code). I guess I'm not really
seeing the value of posts like this.

~~~
dcadenas
It's not a matter about knowing or not knowing. Everybody knows what link_to
does, still we don't write <a href=...

